# Amazon Test (taking one for the team)



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive noticed alot that people will buy something and let everyone know how its works.

well im going to take one for the team for this cheap 2 bulb t5 with the led nightstrip, the reviews on amazon gave it 4.5 outta 5 but lets see how it compares to my current daul output t5s.

this is the link its for a "deep blue t5 lightstrip"

Db Solarmaxhe2 Double T5 10000k Strip W/led 48"

http://www.amazon.com/Solarmaxhe2-Double-10000k-Strip-led/dp/B003I5ZP4U/ref=cm_cmu_pg_i

Ive already ordered it it was $90 with shipping. well see how it works, im not to worried about results cause i have lots of things i can use it for.. other than plants.

hopfully its everything i want and more lol its supposed to come around march 2nd ill post pics when i get it


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it T5HO?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

highly doubt it
but i hope so lol

it sais 10000 k
but it doesnt say the wattage on amazon, thats why this ones more of a taking one for the team

if its shitty lighting ill warn ya lol and just give it to my turtle
he loves my shitty lighting the only way to find out is if we google the product


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i think there HE not HO 
High efficency not output


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Coralife 08606 Lunar Aqualight High Output T5 Quad Lamp Fixture, 36-Inch

should i cancel the first one and order one that said high output?

im also thinking no matter what i order on this site its going to be somewhat of a low quality.. theres a reason they didnt sell out in stores right?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

lol soooo i already cancelled that order and now im debating between 2
the glo 2 bulb ho which i already own on amazon for 140, they work great i have two of them already never a problem. great quality but im debating between two..

the glow one

http://www.amazon.com/Output-Lighti...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1330028357&sr=1-72

and the 4 bulb t5 HO with moonlight and splashgaurd but i dont know what the namebrand is my best guess would be OPTIC by the picture

the link is below

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Output-...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1330028357&sr=1-55

tell me which one you would get, i wish they had a glo 4 bulb because im iffy about this one


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a Glo and I love it but a couple of things... It does NOT come with bulbs, so that will be extra, and it does NOT have a switch; it needs to be set up on a timer.

The Catalina comes with free bulbs and more perks but I'm not familiar with it.

To be perfectly honest, neither of these seem like an exceptional deal...the Glo fixtures have been on sale for waaaay less $ than that locally...

Remember, if you get 4 lamps, you'll need to replace 4 lamps every 9-12 months. I wouldn't do it unless I needed it...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

A word of warning. When ordering from Amazon.com they'll probably ship this to you via FedEx, Purolator or UPS and if they do expect to pay duty, taxes and a brokerage fee. You may not get billed for this at the time of delivery however a month later you'll get the bill in the mail.

Just save yourself a lot of hassle and order it from Pets and Ponds or one fo the local fish stores.

I highly recommend the Hagen Glo fixtures. I have a single and a double and think they're great. I buy all my replacement bulbs from my local Hydroponics store for $13 each.
--
Paul


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

thats very true thanks for the input, and i know about the timer all of my lights are working on timers so its not a big deal.. but no point in waiting and paying all those fees..

and why would i have the change the bulbs every 9 months?

would it only be with that 4 bulb one? im kinda confused there im thinking of just going to the store and buying a glo fixture tonight


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Agreed Y2KGT, I've been bitten too many times. I now refuse to buy from the US unless USPS shipping is available. When it comes to couriers, just say now. I have had to pay more than the cost of the item for these so called Brokerage and custom fees.

Most manufacturers suggest changing balbs out ever 8-12 months. After a year or so the output is substantially decreased and the spectrum of light they produce shifts. I'm sure 8 months is a pretty conservative estimate made to get you to buy more often. 12-18 months seems popular for replacements. Then there are those that would ask, "wait, I need to change bulbs? but mine still turn on!"


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

(This comment will probably add more confusion about shipping since I don't know the exact name of the service level but..) 

UPS DOES offer a service tier that INCLUDES all taxes and duties. It is their slowest, cheapest service though (approx 10 business days from anywhere in US to the GTA)

Of course not all retailers will necessarily offer this exact service, but it's worth asking about.

There's a certain US sporting goods company I've ordered from 20+ times that uses this and while slow, it's very cheap with no surprises.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

lol i didnt even think of that, i didnt check the shippers location it coulda been bad lol, but what do people think about that 4 bulb ballast? do you think its crappy and cheap?

and i dont mind the glows not having switched i kinda like the plug and timers they give you, i got timers that time two plugs at a time and a full powerbar timer. i tend to use one side of the timer for co2 one for light so it works out well

but i think im just going to go buy a two bulb ballast from the fish or hhydropotnic store


----------

